# CNC Coolant Cooler



## mysterysniper (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello Fellows,
I would like to add a coolant cooler to the cnc, But the prices are not to my specifications. I can either backyard it or overbuild it. Neither I wish. So I am asking for ye help with ideas links etc. etc. Thank You


----------



## Firstram (Aug 8, 2021)

Hayden oil coolers are pretty nice units.


----------



## Boswell (Aug 8, 2021)

wow, did not even know a coolant, cooler was a thing.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 8, 2021)

Nothing cooler than a coolant cooler. Can you store your beer there? Mike


----------



## Downunder Bob (Aug 8, 2021)

It probably depends on how much heat are you trying to remove. However for a simple and low cost solution how about a radiator from a small car, with a basic thermostat switch to a fan.


----------

